# Porsche Cayman S, real M3 Killer?



## iSpY (Dec 12, 2002)

Folks,

Any thoughts on this new Cayman S, 2 door coupe, 3.4 L engine with 295hp. Could be a new killer for our M3? 

Cayman coming between the Carrera and the Boxster 

Stuttgart. In the course of this year Dr. Ing. h.c. F. Porsche AG, Stuttgart, will be enlarging its range of sports cars through the introduction of another outstanding model. Based on the Boxster series, the new car, given its superior product qualities, will rank between the 911 Carrera and the Boxster S. This position of the new model is also borne out by its six-cylinder boxer engine transmitting maximum output of 295 bhp (217 kW) to the rear wheels. Like the power of the engine, the price of this new sports car will also come between that of the 911 Carrera and the Boxster S. 

Apart from inner strengths and qualities typical of Porsche, this sporting two-seater will also show outstanding style and superiority in its looks and appearance. The exceptional design of the car is accentuated by muscular design features conveying a strong feeling of both power and agile driving behaviour. In addition, the new sports car not only fulfils the great demands made by the Porsche customer in terms of sporting performance, but also, through its well-conceived space concept, allows all kinds of leisure time activities. 

Reflecting its superior and, indeed, unique product substance, this new Porsche sports car will bear its own name: It will be called the Cayman S, thus ranking equal with the Carrera, Boxster, and Cayenne model designations already so rich in tradition. 

Introducing this name, Porsche is taking up a concept from the animal world: The cayman belongs to the crocodile family. Within this group of the world's largest reptiles, the cayman is however a relatively small but very nimble athlete. And precisely this creates a clear resemblance not only to Porsche's new sports car, but also to the Company as a whole: The cayman is acknowledged as a highly specialised hunter with strength and agility, quick reflexes and clear target orientation. 

The heart of the Cayman S is its 3.4-litre power unit mounted midship in front of the rear axle. Benefiting from this mid-engine concept and an excellent power-to-weight ratio, the Cayman S is perfectly suited for the kind of performance so typical of Porsche: The Cayman S responds directly to the steering and ensures very dynamic behaviour in bends. It goes without saying that Porsche, maintaining the usual standard, offers supreme brake technology for very high deceleration forces also in this new, fixed roof model. In a nutshell, therefore, the combination of supreme power and performance in the Cayman S provides an unprecedented experience on the road: driving pleasure in its purest form.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Does anyone care to guess where the Cayman S is going to be built? :dunno: 


:bigpimp: 


About 75km away from where I live ... :eeps:  


.


----------



## paulsobe (Feb 18, 2005)

*Yeah, Yeah, Yeah*

And I was one of the first schmucks to buy a 944 Turbo. Back then I was assured it was the new thing. the wave of the future. Water cooled Porsche. Yeah.. I wish someone had water cooled my head instead. hahaha So this new Porsche is named aftger an alligator. How sweet. When will they learn that a Carrera is the only real Porsche? Paulsobe


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

Cayman...the name is well-intentioned but very unfortunate. Too easy to make fun of...in the same vein as the german pronunciation of A-M-G.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Well, sure.

Anyone who thinks the M3 is a sports car is an idiot fan boy.

What it is is the fastest, best handling USABLE car you can buy.


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

*"Could be a new killer for our M3?"*

Yep...along with tons of others...I guess if you live in a neighborhood where your neighbor can smell your old ass's farts and you can smell theirs, then you should be the first to have a Cayman on the block...Makes for good gossip...Then they'll only outdo you when the new Ferrari stomping MB comes around, and you just beat an M3 with a shiny new Porsche


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Well, sure.
> 
> Anyone who thinks the M3 is a sports car is an idiot fan boy.
> 
> What it is is the fastest, best handling USABLE car you can buy.


That's right, cause "*real*" sport cars don't have Mysticblau/Cinnamon Nappa Leather, Aluminum, SMG, CWP, Nav, Power Seats, Width Adjustable Lumbar, Xenons, HK, Rear Sun Shade, and all the after market crap so you can put it in your sig on the bf forums...


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

What about the Boxster coupe? Isn't the current Boxster S at about 280 hp?


----------



## iSpY (Dec 12, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> What about the Boxster coupe? Isn't the current Boxster S at about 280 hp?


The Cayman is the 'coupe' version of boxster with a bigger engine.

i-SpY


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

iSpY said:


> The Cayman is the 'coupe' version of boxster with a bigger engine.
> 
> i-SpY


That's the only one they'll be making? No entry level Boxster Coupe?


----------



## EZ (Feb 27, 2003)

Actually, sounds interesting -- a small coup with 295 horses in a Porsche package. I would never buy a sports convertable -- no track events, plus it gets constantly covered with road gunk all over the interior. That's why I've been dismissing the Boxter outright.

What is this thing going to weigh, anyway?


----------



## PersonaNonGrata (Sep 27, 2004)

EZ said:


> I would never buy a sports convertable -- no track events, plus it gets constantly covered with road gunk all over the interior. That's why I've been dismissing the Boxter outright.


Almost all tracks allow the Boxster because it has an integral rollbar. (In SoCal I know that Buttonwillow, Willow Springs, and California Speedway do.) They also allow the Honda S2000 for the same reason. The interior does get more dirty than a tintop for sure but there's nothing like a convertible on a nice day. Go topless! :thumbup:


----------



## EZ (Feb 27, 2003)

PersonaNonGrata said:


> Almost all tracks allow the Boxster because it has an integral rollbar. (In SoCal I know that Buttonwillow, Willow Springs, and California Speedway do.) :


BMW CCA events don't allow them without a full cage. If I am not mistaken, Porsche CCA schools have the same policy.

The rest is a matter of personal preferences. I prefer to hide from the sun -- there is too much of it here in SoCal (current witer excluded). When I ride my bike or run, I have to put a thick coat of sunscreen, which I hate.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

This is Porsche tuning the Boxster and Cayman engines:

"Too much power, ja? 330 hp? Turn it down. 310? Lower, lower! Ja, zat's good, 295 hp." 

Can't get too close to that 911!


----------



## Josh03SGM3 (Apr 1, 2003)

that is incorrect. PCA allows boxster at both DE's and TT's.



EZ said:


> BMW CCA events don't allow them without a full cage. If I am not mistaken, Porsche CCA schools have the same policy.


----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)

scottn2retro said:


> That's the only one they'll be making? No entry level Boxster Coupe?


correct. no "Boxster" coupe. My guess is they want to charge more for it, so they made up a whole new model and placed it between the Boxster and 911. Need to see production pics. the last spy shots weren't very promising...the rear looked wierd. and it had the same boxster-afterthought spoiler....

R&T did a recent comparo - the Boxster S did well....but optioned-out, it came out to $70K :yikes:. Expect to pay 80K for one of these. At that number, i'd rather save another 20K and pick up a v8 Vantage.










the mocking has already started....


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

Sounds good and all...but wasn't this a BMW forum??? Not knocking Porsche at all...and would love to hear all about it...But they do make Porsche forums as well...Wait that's for the moderators to decide...I like the rumors so far...I just would like some of these car manufacturers to make a line of vehicles stripped of all the goods..Nothing but suspension, engine, and tranny....Kinda like a kit...Who wouldn't want the heart of a GTR and be possibly be able to afford it....Could possibly be good for the racing genre??? Put ordinary people out on the track and give pro drivers a run for their money??? Oh and as far as I'm concerned..You can never have too much power...Weight of an over powering engine is the only downfall...otherwise..learn to drive with a little too much power... :thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

mng said:


> correct. no "Boxster" coupe. My guess is they want to charge more for it, so they made up a whole new model and placed it between the Boxster and 911. Need to see production pics. the last spy shots weren't very promising...the rear looked wierd. and it had the same boxster-afterthought spoiler....
> 
> R&T did a recent comparo - the Boxster S did well....but optioned-out, it came out to $70K :yikes:. Expect to pay 80K for one of these. At that number, i'd rather save another 20K and pick up a v8 Vantage.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

mng said:


> R&T did a recent comparo - the Boxster S did well....but optioned-out, it came out to $70K :yikes:. Expect to pay 80K for one of these. At that number, i'd rather save another 20K and pick up a v8 Vantage.


Agree. I actually think the vantage is the best looking car on the market today. It actually motivates me to want to spend 100k. THey really understand the "golden section" :thumbup:


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> mng said:
> 
> 
> > correct. no "Boxster" coupe. My guess is they want to charge more for it, so they made up a whole new model and placed it between the Boxster and 911. Need to see production pics. the last spy shots weren't very promising...the rear looked wierd. and it had the same boxster-afterthought spoiler....
> ...


----------

